# Justice League: Snyder-Cut wird wohl doch keine Serie



## Darkmoon76 (18. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Snyder-Cut wird wohl doch keine Serie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Snyder-Cut wird wohl doch keine Serie*


----------



## matrixfehler (18. Januar 2021)

Also ich persönlich bin mehr Fan der "DC-Filme" und mochte vor allem die neuen Ableger echt gerne.

Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass der "Marvel-Kindergarten" bei den Leuten so viel besser ankommt,
aber ich habe die natürlich auch gerne geschaut


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (18. Januar 2021)

Sehr gut! 4 Stunden Zack Snyder’s Justice League! Besser gehts nicht. 
Bin gespannt auf den neuen Trailer.


----------



## Enisra (18. Januar 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin mehr Fan der "DC-Filme" und mochte vor allem die neuen Ableger echt gerne.
> 
> Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass der "Marvel-Kindergarten" bei den Leuten so viel besser ankommt,
> aber ich habe die natürlich auch gerne geschaut



weil man nicht mit aller gewalt versucht hat innerhalb von 2 Filmen UND Einmischung ein Cinemativ Universe aufzubauen  ...


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin mehr Fan der "DC-Filme" und mochte vor allem die neuen Ableger echt gerne.
> 
> Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass der "Marvel-Kindergarten" bei den Leuten so viel besser ankommt,
> aber ich habe die natürlich auch gerne geschaut


Das könnte gerade bei Justice League daran liegen, daß der Antagonist soviel Storyprofil hat wie eine Eintagsfliege.

Bei Batman vs Superman an dem bescheuerten _"Warum sagst du ihren Namen?"_ - "Twist" (Come on, Bats hat bei seiner ganzen Recherche nicht rausgefunden, daß Sup's Mom auch Martha heißt ...?)

und bei dem völlig sinnlosen Opfer von Superman (Hallo. da steht eine Amazone(!), die in sämtlichen klassischen Kampfdisziplinen ausgebildet wurde! und Speerwerfen IST eine klassische Kampfdisziplin!), 

nur damit er in Justice League (also gerade mal einen Film später) wiederbelebt werden kann und (Movie Klischee # 2345: der frisch Wiederbelebte erkennt niemanden mehr und bekämpft alle, die er sieht)

Dann noch die nie vorgestellten Superhelden, die schwupps - einfach mal da sind und iirc infilm gar keine Hintergrundstory oder Origin-Erklärung haben. Da ist halt ein Typ, der ist schnell. Ende der Charakterzeichnung.
(Und das sogar 2x - in Justice League und in Suicide Squad)

Dann das Zusammenkitten des Teams, indem Mutti WonderWoman einfach mal mit jedem ein Einzel-Therapiegespräch führt.

die Heldenriege von "Göttern" nur so strotzt


während im MCU


wenigstens die meisten Helden ihre Solofilme hinter sich hatten und /oder kreuzweise in den anderen mal kurz aufgetaucht sind 

selbst bei den beiden nicht-Solofilm-Helden zumindest mal eine gemeinsame Mission erwähnt wurde,  die sie miteinander verbindet 

die Hauptgegenstände der Macht zu einer übergreifenden Story gehören, die erst 20 Filme später zusammengeführt wird.

die Helden Normalos sind, die einfach nur zur richtigen/falschen Zeit am richtigen Ort waren und dadurch Superkräfte bekamen (Asgaardianer ausgenommen)


----------



## Phone (18. Januar 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin mehr Fan der "DC-Filme" und mochte vor allem die neuen Ableger echt gerne.
> 
> Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass der "Marvel-Kindergarten" bei den Leuten so viel besser ankommt,
> aber ich habe die natürlich auch gerne geschaut



Ich denke auch das sie sich wenigstens ein wenig an Marvel hätten orientieren müssen, da die Zuschauer es gewohnt sind alle Charaktere kennenzulernen und zwar in ihren eigenen Filmen und nicht neben bei nach dem Motto" Hey ich bin der der Unterwasser schnell schwimmen kann"
Hinzu kommt das es bei den Filmen einfach keinen einheitlichen Faden gibt, man merkt es an allen Ecken und Kanten. Jeder darf mal ran und alle dürfen ihr eigenes Ding machen..und daraus soll etwas zusammenhängendes entstehen welche aber durchweg kaputt gecuttet wird.

WW1984 ist wieder so ein Beispiel...Die Fragen sich hoffentlich nicht warum dieser Film floppt...Wenn doch, gehören die alle gnadenlos gefeuert.


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt das es bei den Filmen einfach keinen einheitlichen Faden gibt, man merkt es an allen Ecken und Kanten. Jeder darf mal ran und alle dürfen ihr eigenes Ding machen..und daraus soll etwas zusammenhängendes entstehen ...


Naja, das MCU bietet ja auch verschiedene Sachen.

Auf der einen Seite ist da Cap (1), der relativ ernst gegen Nazis kämpft und auf der anderen Seite Götter Geschichten und dann die Guardians of the Galaxy inklusive Dance-off Endkampf und Mary Poppins ....


----------



## Wamboland (19. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Naja, das MCU bietet ja auch verschiedene Sachen.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite ist da Cap (1), der relativ ernst gegen Nazis kämpft und auf der anderen Seite Götter Geschichten und dann die Guardians of the Galaxy inklusive Dance-off Endkampf und Mary Poppins ....



Trotzdem merkt man, dass da jemand die Fäden zusammenführt. Das fehlt bei DC und weil sie keinen haben lassen sie alles nun irgendwie so laufen.


----------

